# How many rod/reel combo's do you currently own?



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I have too many combos. The corner of my garage looks like a tackle shop, I need more rod racks. My fishing cupboard is full.

I have just thinned out my tackle, maybe its time to do the rods and reels. 

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I have too many , but a lot of them are the cheaper shimanos , so i am going to rationalise my stock and give some to my nephews [ who will rarely use them ]and only keep good ones , ideally , i would like only 5, very light for plastics , medium light for hard bodies and larger plastics , freshwater bass gear , heavier for trolling for pelagics and an offshore general setup


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

For yak fishing I have put down 3.

wouldn't want to start counting my surf and boat combos


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Infinity to the power of infinity combo's for me!!
As many as I can get!!
11 genuine combo's for various conditions and situations.


----------



## fishodude (May 26, 2007)

How sad am I as I only have 4 combo's.
If the wife would let me I would have alot more.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

7 all up.

6 are for fresh only ranging from trout to natives. My one combo for salt is a piece of crap that I use about twice a year. I might actually upgrade it next.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohhhhh come on who-the-hell had the 20+ rod/reel combos :lol: This is great to know though next time the misses thinks im spending to much on fishing gear i will refer her to this post as well as the post "Show us your lure collection"


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

6. ish. I have a lot of old junk that is never used so in the end I wittled it to: 1 bream, 1 2000 plastics, 1 4000 eggbeater for casting metal, spare spool braid for kings/jew, 1 game 15kilo (with 1 LBG and 1 boat rod), 1 baitrunner for beach, 1 7/8 weight fly. I think that covers quite a range of saltwater fishing, I tried to keep $$ down but cover all year round species here that I can fish for on land, kayak and odd boat trip.
WOW I cannot imagine having 20+ but i'd like to If I gave up drinking, eating and paying rent I might stand a chance!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have 7 rods and 12 reels that see the bulk of the work on my kayak. I don't consider these to be combos as I tend to mix and match the reels to the fishing that I expect to do. I mostly use star drag Shimano Torium and Daiwa Sealine reels for yak fishing; although I also use Shimano TLD 25 lever drag reels on my trolling rods. I think that the star drag reels are a little more durable than the lever drags. I've got quite a few lever drag/2-speed trolling reels left over from the days when I did a lot of tuna fishing from sport boats. I also have a few heavy rods equipped with roller guides that I used for trolling. They haven't seen much use of late. I have a handful of my old glass rods and a half dozen Penn Jig Master reels that I keep on hand for times when I take friends and relatives fishing. You never know when you'll need some extra gear. The best thing about having a big stack of rods in the corner of my office is that SWMBO doesn't notice when a new one gets added to the collection. The same goes for the reels. I have a large file cabinet drawer that is full of reels. It is hard enough for me to keep track of them, let alone the wife. 8)


----------

